# My Poor P226!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm stressed out about my gun at the moment. What started out as curiosity over a few burs revealed I may have a bent frame. 

I had some guys at work look at it today, and it appears my poor little Sig may be really up the creek at the moment. Apparently there is a knick on the barrel that is caused by the extractor rod, which shouldn't be hitting the barrel that way. It's like a little slice, and that was my main concern because it's new. But when they looked into it mine is doing just that. And because of how badly worn my frame is and where it is worn (plus some burs, gashes, and shaved metal on the slide) they think I may have a bent frame. I didn't notice it, but apparently the frame is shaving metal under the slide, too. So we're visiting a gun smith next week and if he says the same thing she's going back to the factory. I hope it is something that can be repaired. This was my first handgun and she's been a duty gun since I bought her. She doesn't owe me a thing and I'm not mad. Sad, but not mad. It really is a bad thing to get emotionally attached to a gun.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I hope they dont have to put her to sleep:smt083


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

This could just end up costing far too much. I'd have to perminently retire her and that leaves me without a carryable gun, so guess what I'd have to do? I don't have the money to buy a decent gun. I want a P99 and I also want a Sig P220 Equinox, can't afford either one. And I won't just buy any old gun. But I don't want to be without, either.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Put the one you WANT on the layawake plan somewhere BEFORE this one goes anywhere. Mebbe youll have it paid off before ya think.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dang I hate to here that Sucklead. I just wouldn't do a lot of range time with it untill I got a new one. It still does fair at the moment doesn't it? Shoot you work for a gun shop. They'll set payments up for you won't they? Good luck.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you get handguns at dealer's cost?

Also, does the gun work at this moment? If so, then you can trust your life to it. Just do not fire it at the range anymore until you get it all sorted out.

If you must practice...rent a gun (I know...$$$).

What is dealer cost on a CPO Sig? I would guess $400 or lower. Can you get that deal going?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

bangbang said:


> Do you get handguns at dealer's cost?
> 
> Also, does the gun work at this moment? If so, then you can trust your life to it. Just do not fire it at the range anymore until you get it all sorted out.
> 
> ...


No, we don't get any special deals on the guns. They'll order me whatever I want, I just have to pay whatever the customers do.

It works just fine at the moment. The last time I had it out on the range nothing felt different. But all these scars and gashes are new, that much is for sure. Which is why I can't figure out what I did to it. Heck, it's been run over by an armored truck on a cement floor and everything was thumbs up afterward, so what could I have done that was worse than that?! LOL! It's been two years and about 3000 rounds since that happened, so I doubt it's a delayed reaction.


----------



## Mini14 (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you considered an XD9, SuckLead? 
www.topgunsupply.com is an excellent source for XD/Glock stuff.
cheaperthandirt.com is good, too.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The XDs don't do much for me. I like the guns and all, but I just am not a huge fan of polymer.

To be honest, we just got this new financing company on contract and I am considering ordering my P220 Equinox and financing it. Our last one wouldn't finance handguns, but this one will, and they give you 12 months to pay it off. I may be able to handle that.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

have you put any super hot loads though her lately that would possibly cause the recoil to be too much than it is rated for?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

No, I haven't. Just normal ball ammo.

I think I know what did it. It dawned on me the other day. I think at least some people are aware of the anti-gun situation in my home, and my father's stance on handguns. I had to move back home, so my guns, except for the long guns, are hidden tightly. Since I need this gun for work I carry it back and forth in my purse, and on occassion it has spent far too long in my purse. 

Now, my purse is pretty much a messenger bag, if you know what those are. Well, the other day I flopped the bag down on my passenger seat in the car without the gun in it and it registered in the car's system as a person. The passenger seat belt thing started blinking. With the amount of time the gun spends in my purse and the occassion that I forget it is in there, I think the constant weight of the purse may have caused an issue. 

I have a phone appointment tomorrow with SigArms to see if we can figure out what the problem is, what it will cost to fix it, and how long I'll be unarmed. I spoke with the rep today about the P220 Equinox and I can get it at a ridiculously good price... that I still can't afford. And I can't finance it, apparently, because they want money up front and won't work with the financing company. So I'm SOL in that department.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

You can do one of two things.
1) Put it in the classifieds and rip off some poor sap.
2) Trade it in at a shop for about half what it's worth (whether it works properly or not) and have enough for a down-payment.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not going to get rid of it. Even if it ends up a safe queen only. I'd rather just get a holster for my 686 and call it a day. Hard to explain, but me and this Sig have been through far too much together for me to sell it.

Either way. A trade in, with the condition it is in just on the exterior, would probably only get me about $200. I'm probably being harder on it than the average dealer would be, but that's my job.


----------

